# Cant find the Sound Recording setup on the 5D III



## Lance James (May 17, 2012)

Okay, at the risk of sounding like a complete newbie, which I am with the 5D, as I've only had it a couple of weeks. I can't seem to find the Sound Recording section in the menu. I read the instruction manual and where it says it is, it isn't. So, I am baffled and confused. Someone please direct me. I have my external mic plugged in and from what I've read when you are recording video you can press the Q button and it will show you the audio levels. Well, it isn't doing that either and I'm not sure what to do.

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## Lance James (May 17, 2012)

Okay, never mind I just found it. It seems the menu changes when you go from video mode to still mode. I was not aware of that so its a good learning lesson. Hope this helps someone else out there.


----------

